# Nutzlose Steine?



## KaiAllard (9. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

wenn ich Skilllevel 465 erreicht habe, gibt es noch irgendeine wirklich sinnvolle Skill-Moeglichkeit mit Alazit (gelb) und Karneol (rot)?
Ich meine, mit Hessonit und Nachtstein kann ich weiter skillen bis/ab 485, Jaspis und Zephyrit brauche ich fuer evtl. Dailies. Aber
was mache ich sinnvolles mit den anderen zwei?
Auktionshaus?


 Gruesse!


----------



## Röhrrich (9. Dezember 2010)

behalten die brauchst ab 500 für das feurige Prisma von allen sorten jeweils 3 steine inkl für ab 480 glaub für die juwe daily


----------



## Benon (9. Dezember 2010)

Frage hat sich erledigt^^

LG Benon


----------



## KaiAllard (9. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

wird das Feuerprisma nicht ab 500 grün? Da ist es doch sinnvoller mit "blauen" steinen zu skillen? Die werden ab 500 gerade mal gelb und die kann ich schon ab 465 schleifen.
Fuer die Juwe Dailies kann ich doch nur 2 der Steine gebrauchen, oder? Quelle: wowberufeguide.de


----------



## Sapphirexd (9. Dezember 2010)

Hab jetzt selber Juweskill 506 und sinnvollste atm ist bei mir feuerprisma ist noch orange. weis einer ob man mit den meta rezepten noch über skill 505 hinaus (gelb oder orange) skillen kann weil weis net ob ich mir ein blaues rezept oder meta rezept holen soll


----------



## KaiAllard (10. Dezember 2010)

Jo aber musst du z.B. nicht sowieso die seltenen Steine schleifen fuer deinen Char? Die sind doch laenger orange/rot als das Feuerprisma, oder? Bist du Dranae? Ab 500 sollte Feuerprisma naemlich gruen werden - bei Dranae halt ab 510.


----------



## Sapphirexd (10. Dezember 2010)

Hab bei mir heute Realm first Juwelenschleifen geschafft 525 skill ein tipp an euch kauft zuerst ein meta rezepte (kostet 4 juwemarken).

Mit 507 skill hab ich eins gelernt und es war orange dann durchgeskillt mit geschliffenen Irrlichdiamanten bis 525. np


MFG Culture


----------

